# does your K2 home screen sort by "most recent first"



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have gotten used to my K1's home screen to be sorted by "Most Recent First" but my K2 will not do this. It will sort by Author and by Title. Is this the way it is with K2?
Sylvia


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sylvia said:


> I have gotten used to my K1's home screen to be sorted by "Most Recent First" but my K2 will not do this. It will sort by Author and by Title. Is this the way it is with K2?
> Sylvia


Most recent first is an option on the K2. Up at the top of the screen the choices are:

Most Recent First Title Author

I have mine sorted by Most Recent First. It works fine....

L


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

oo I did find the spot. I can sort by Author and title but it it does not change for recent
??
Sylvia


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sylvia said:


> oo I did find the spot. I can sort by Author and title but it it does not change for recent
> ??
> Sylvia


You move the 5 way and make sure the option for Most Recent First is underlined, right? Then click the 5 way?

Check again and report back. This might be a CS issue. It is a feature and should work.

L


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

cs sevice answers back that K2 does not do this only by most recent purchase...
I am feeling a bit singled out.

I think i will try calling again and hope for different person
sylvia


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sylvia said:


> cs sevice answers back that K2 does not do this only by most recent purchase...
> I am feeling a bit singled out.


Huh?



> I think i will try calling again and hope for different person
> sylvia


Good idea.

L


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

My K2 works fine.  It sorts by "Most Recent First" and it puts the books I most recently read or purchased first.  So if I buy a new book, it goes to the top, but if I then go to read a little of a different book, the book I've had longer will sort to the top, the new purchase will be second in the list.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

SimonStern2 said:


> My K2 works fine. It sorts by "Most Recent First" and it puts the books I most recently read or purchased first. So if I buy a new book, it goes to the top, but if I then go to read a little of a different book, the book I've had longer will sort to the top, the new purchase will be second in the list.


That's the way it works on mine. The most recent thing I've looked at, no matter what it is, is at the top of the list.

L


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine came with most recent first sorting I changed it twice then put it back, no problems.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I had that happen once to me and I puzzled over it and kept trying to do it by the sort by - finally I did a reset and then it worked -- it seemed to be a blip - it has been fine since though.  Had me scratching my head when I couldn't find the book I was reading the night before.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

CS #2 assured me this was not on K2 the sorted the likes and disslikes and that one got dropped so sorry. most recent deals with purchase or alphebitical...

reset I well try and will see
sylvia


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

CS#3 did acknowledge that it works that way on 1 and 2. after fiddling and testin and questioning she said the thing i needed was WN. So next time you are in that area turn it on...

doctor needs and family trips (last October) take me away. oh well I am behind on some of my annual check ups ...

Sylvia


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That actually makes a sort of sense.  Your Kindle doesn't know what time or day it is unless it can talk to the world and find out.  So it would have no idea what 'most recent' means if it has no time reference.  But I think once you teach it the time via WN it will remember unless you have to do a major reset.

Ann


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

it sort of does though K1 never had this problem but it had the correct time and said it was registered where k2 says its not..

I might have a coupon for a free flight (I save for quick escapes) stashed mabe I will pull one out.
sylvia


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine sorts by most recent first


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

So yesterday my Kindle blipped again and the current books went to the back of the list   I did sort by all three variations thinking maybe that would make it correct itself but I ended up doing a reset again - wonder if it had to do with the time change -- or if it will just blip from time to time


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

rho are you in a stable WN area?
Sylvia


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

yes I am - I'm out on the end of Long Island, NY and I get a 3x so I would say there is no problem there -- it is weird and the only way to fix it is to do a reset that I have found ...


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I liked the most recent first. I was the best work around the lack of tags/subjects or at least folders. CS thinks getting into WN land will help mine. hope yours fixes up. I can work around the author sort and I do like reading on it in other words I am still a kindle fan.
Sylvia


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Like someone else mentioned, it should be resolved the next time you're able to connect to WN.

I just reset my K2 this morning after a sample seemed to freeze it up (I suddenly couldn't change the page in the sample, I returned to the Home screen, and then I kept getting "unexpected error" when trying to open anything else). The reset worked fine, but then my K2 wouldn't sort by Most Recent First. My WN is usually off, so after reading this thread for a solution, I turned WN on and now it sorts Most Recent First just fine. 

Phew! Problem solved!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

sylvia said:


> I liked the most recent first. I was the best work around the lack of tags/subjects or at least folders. CS thinks getting into WN land will help mine. hope yours fixes up. I can work around the author sort and I do like reading on it in other words I am still a kindle fan.
> Sylvia


I wonder - somewhere else here I read that CS said to let the Kindle go to sleep rather than turning it off everytime you are done reading - I'm going to try that for awhile to see if that keeps it from happening.

I have to say when it happened yesterday I was thinking that it would be great if it happened when you reached 99% (since 100% seems it would be the back cover) automatically - that it went to the end of the line - that would be a great way to have books I read separate from the ones to be read at least.

But it doesn't seem to me that the WN has anything to do with it -


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

oh I think there was some miner updates that fixed somethings. I do think most my issues deal with having never seen WN. 
I am calling my annual visits that takes a flight into Juneau. That i s on the Map for K2
Sylvia


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I suppose that different Kindles might have similar symptoms (not sorting by Most Recent First aka MRF) but different reasons for doing so. You'd think that WN wouldn't have anything to do with it--afterall, shouldn't the K2 have an internal clock anyway? (I say "shouldn't" because I don't know for sure, but you'd think it would). After all, what about all of those Kindlers who never have access to Whispernet? It wouldn't make sense for them to never be able to sort by MRF just because of lack of WN, so you'd think that WN wouldn't have anything to do with it.

All I know is, after I reset my K2 for other issues, it suddenly wouldn't sort by MRF until I switched on WN. I only have WN on when I'm specifically downloading something, so I know for certain that turning WN on helped in my case. There might be a different solution for others, so I hope everyone else gets theirs resolved somehow. Sorting by MRF is my fave way to sort, and it was awkward to go without it, if even briefly.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

rho said:


> I wonder - somewhere else here I read that CS said to let the Kindle go to sleep rather than turning it off everytime you are done reading - I'm going to try that for awhile to see if that keeps it from happening.


Specifically what they said is that if you turn the Kindle off while a book is open, it will not be able to save the page of the book and your location. Turning the Kindle off is akin to turning off your computer without going through the "shut down" process (for Windows). It is better to just put the Kindle to sleep or let it go to sleep on its own.

If you are at the home screen and turn off the Kindle, that should be fine.

L


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

This is a little bit annoying.  HOpe they sort this out better in next edition.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I was thinking that my problem was due to no initial set up with time.  I am now having problems where my kindle can not be recognized by my computer..... "device not found" I am waiting for a call back..
Sylvia


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

ak rain said:


> I have gotten used to my K1's home screen to be sorted by "Most Recent First" but my K2 will not do this. It will sort by Author and by Title. Is this the way it is with K2?
> Sylvia


I thought that would be the default setup?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

no it should sort by title, auther and most recent first. One thought was the lack of WN. I have muiltible calls into CS about that and about that and the fact that my kindle will not accept/read my kindle when hooked up by USB port. I have no access to new books until this is resolved. 
Sylvia


----------



## Pfarris (Oct 15, 2010)

Bringing this old topic back to life with new information in story form.

I have my second K3 and after making a bookmark this morning ~ 8:30 am my Kindle froze up. I couldn't get any response so I reset. When it came back from reset I immediately noticed that it was no longer sorting by Most Recent First which is my common default as I am wont to read several books at a time. I searched your illustrious comments in this thread and decided a Wireless glitch or my recent Free Sample was the cause. I looked at the time and it reported 4:05 PM but I checked my other clocks and was once again convinced that it was truly almost 9:00 AM. A second reset did not improve the results but it was odd that the screen went 53% percent black on the right and 47% white on the left reminiscent of the old Star Trek series. I had never seen that before with a reset. I decided to drive down to the local Church and pray about it, not because I thought that location was any more sacred than my home but, because I knew it would switch from my wireless network to EDGE. I parked, prayed first and then checked the time. Sure enough it was "accurate" at 8:54 AM. I drove home and made sure it switched to wireless and checked the time again. It was still accurate with wireless, too. I wondered if my wireless provider had some kind of glitch affecting my Kindle. My free sample of "I Am Number Four" could also be a problem.

I wondered how I could use this knowledge to adapt my Kindle to a time travel device. I checked My Clippings (Luckily, I take lots of notes as I read) and it had the incorrect time stamp on my notes. My Kindle believed my last note was recorded on 09 Jan 2010 but my calendar assured my that my current dimension reported 04 February 2011. My most recent reading were in a Book called "Addiction Recovery Program" (Yes I am addicted to my Kindle). I had switched between it and the Scriptures taking notes in each. My notes in "Addiction" had the "correct" time and date stamp but the "Scriptures" (where the Kindle froze) had the time and date stamp more than a year earlier.

You may find it hard to believe but I have now succeeded with time travel. Here is how it works. Please read all 10 steps carefully before embarking. I recommend emailing them to your Kindle in case you discover important improvements that you would like to note and share with others:

1. Read a book that has the place you want to visit (fictional locations work just fine, but fictional dates can be more risky).
2. Power the Kindle down after verifying it is fully charged (A secondary USB power source may come in very handy, too. in case your visit is long and required internet service to be on).
3. Plug in the USB connection between your Kindle and your computer.
4. Edit "My Clippings" on your computer inserting the time stamp you desire to visit in the last note, highlight, or bookmark entry.
5. Copy and paste this new "My Clippings" to your Kindle, unless you edited directly.
6. Say a prayer.
7. Safely remove the Kindle device from your computer paying special attention to keep the USB cord with you (in your pocket is good).
8. Check the time on your Kindle (if the year is also of interest you can check it in "My Clippings" on your Kindle.
9. Make observations around you to discover that you are indeed in a different place and time.
10. Kick yourself if you were foolish enough to choose a time and place in which the Kindle could not function for your reading pleasure, and almost as importantly, to be able to hook up the USB cable to a computer that could edit "My Clippings" for your return home or next visit, as you please.

By the way, what you know as the "I Am Number Four" series gets a lot better by the third book. I went there/then and kicked some Mogadarian butt (they have 3 each which makes it more fun). I Am Number Six, but I consider it unethical to tell you how to also become another person in your travels. If you pray about it you might figure it out as long as He trusts you with that kind of information.

I hope this added new insight into the Kindle bug with Most Recent First listing troubles. The problem is (will be) completely understood and resolved with Kindle 5 coming to a "store" near and dear to you. I cannot reveal more details of the bug as that could push Amazon into 2011 litigation and the end of the Kindle line as we love it. A beautiful Kindle Customer Service representative (perhaps it is you!) will read this some day and get the hints she needs while I silently look over her shoulder.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Love the time travel theory!

Assuming you're back in our time again, my understanding is that the Kindle actually only automatically sets the time from 3G/phone networks, not from wifi.

So after a reboot you need a phone signal for the clock to automatically set itself.

I presume that if your home is in a location with phone coverage (as mine is) it uses 3G to get the time while making the rest of the connection by wifi (and showing wifi on the network icon) which is why I've never seen this symptom.

Clearly if your home is outside phone coverage then you won't get the time set.


----------

